

Ask HN: What are the best blogs to read on how to run a business? - jmjerlecki

If this is a redundant question, I apologize. I am looking to learn as much as possible and I know there are some great blogs out there that I may be missing.
======
bosky101
IMHO

<http://betashop.com/> by jason goldberg

<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/> founder of duckduckgo

<http://blogmaverick.com/> by Mark Cuban

<http://blog.pmarca.com/> Marc Andreesen's blog ( again start from the older
posts)

<http://avc.com> "MBA mondays" by Fred Wilson( i get emailed as chapters via
dailylit )

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/>

<http://onstartups.com/> by dharmesh shah of hubspot

<http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/> by mark suster

"startup site:<http://calacanis.com/> " ( on google to find good older posts
while Jason Calacanis used to blog )

<http://lsvp.wordpress.com>

<http://www.chubbybrain.com/>

<http://tom.preston-werner.com/>

apart from 37 signals, venturehacks, & lean startup blogs.

~B

------
michaelpinto
Blogs these days seem to be so over focused on linkbaiting articles that are
shallow — if you're really serious I'd suggest to read books instead. As to
what books you should read depends on what you want to learn and what type of
business you want to build.

~~~
jmjerlecki
I guess what I am looking for are things that are in line with the type of
content Suster, Fred Wilson, PG and his essays...this type of stuff. Who else
should I be reading?

~~~
michaelpinto
In terms of that stuff I actually like to listen to entrepreneurs talk about
what they're doing — my favorite podcasts are mixergy and TWIST.

------
austinbirch
You should definitely check out Rework by 37signals. Although not in-depth, it
definitely makes you think about the value of some of the more traditional
notions.

------
starter
Mixergy is great for real examples, INC provides simple advice that just works
and TechCrunch sites like CrunchBase keep you in the loop.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks. My goal with Mixergy is to have founders tell the stories of how they
built their companies.

~~~
starter
Thanks, Andrew. Thanks for being the mentor you wished you had. Makes a
difference. =]

------
olegious
Just don't get stuck in the research/reading trap- doing is the best learning
;).

~~~
starter
True. Its a balance. I skipped school to build the best startup I could build.
Doesn't mean I skipped an eduction. "I never let my schooling get in the way
of my education." M.T.

